# What do ya'll think...



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

of this picture of Bullet for the contest? I am undecided if I should submit it.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

His fins are messy since he came from Walmart but I find that even more endearing about him.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you should enter it. He's got such a personality.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Agreed, love it.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree...he's beautiful, Walmart or not!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

DO IT!!! He is so Beutiful!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Bubbles!! =D

I love his look, he's so pretty!
And it's like the aforementioned bubbles are framing him. Which is accidental awesome-cuteness. (Making up words, lol)

I say Submit it!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya why not it wont hurt ya


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback everyone! I have submitted the photo!


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

cool pic i say go for it


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's such a beautiful blue!  <3 you should totally enter him!


----------

